# Remember when this first happened? - Angler Sentenced



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I think this may have started on this forum. Someone turned him in after he posted this pic.

http://www.kztv10.com/videos/angler-sentenced-kztv/


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

OUCH! That's going to leave a mark for sure! Over $5k in fines..


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

didnt even have a fishing license


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Chalk one up for those of us that play by the rules. That made me sick when I first saw it.


----------



## tmanbuckhunter (Aug 1, 2014)

I won't say how I truly feel, but I will say that it is disgusting.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

It's bad enough to break the law, but then to be stupid on top of that - price tag $5,000. Wish they could catch them all that do that.


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Tip*



KEN KERLEY said:


> It's bad enough to break the law, but then to be stupid on top of that - price tag $5,000. Wish they could catch them all that do that.


Bet that's just the "Tip of the Ice-burg"....


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

He didnt even have a liscence !!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've known many people who keep oversized fish, but they aren't usually dumb enough to keep EIGHT oversized fish, and then post pictures of it on the internet! lol

If yer gonna be dumb, ya gotta be tough. He got what he deserved.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Makes me sick, Some people just don't have any respect.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Criminals steal from everyone! This thread title is incorrect. He is not an angler.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

He won't pay the fine and is probably fishing right now. Need harsher penalties. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Most people that blatantly break the law are not too smart. It is nice when they are so dumb that they basically turn themselves in by posting pictures on social media. Got exactly what they deserved.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> He won't pay the fine and is probably fishing right now. Need harsher penalties.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


^^This. No way will he pay any of that $$.


----------

